# Sintetizador PLL Con TC9122 Para 88 a 108 Mhz



## djchinomix (Jul 26, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro, abro este tema para comentar un poco sobre este esquema de un PLL con los IC TC9122, TC5081, TC5082, 74S112. Alguien de ud. lo a armado?.
Este esquema lo encontre buscando un pll en la web y me gusto porque los componentes estan aca donde vivo, solo falta encontrar el cristal de 3.2 mhz y la tabla de configuracion de frecuencias.
Aca adjunto el esquema, las hojas de datos y una foto del circuito montado que encontre en la web.
Saludos a todos...
Gracias...


----------



## necpool (Jul 27, 2008)

Se ve bien ese pll, jamás lo eh armado pero debería funcionar bien, lo del cristal es bastante complicado por aquí conseguir de esa frecuencia, es mas hace tiempo estoy buscando uno de esos para otro proyecto, pero no eh encontrado nada.
Pero si quieres armarte un buen pll te recomiendo, por lo menos si se consigue en tu país el circuito integrado SAA1057 y un Pic16F84A, solo con estos dos integrados y un para de componentes comunes te armas un pll muy estable, peroooooooo el tema es que el pic16F84A nenecita ser programado (cargarle un programa dentro) entonces tendrás que armar un programador para hacer esto, igual te comento que hay uno llamado JDM que es bastante simple como para salir del paso y listo.
Para mas datos sobre este PLL consultar en:
http://pira.cz/enpll.htm

Eh armado este pll y funciona de maravillas, dejo algunas fotos.

PLL SAA:





PLL SAA + OSCILADOR 88-108 MHZ





PLL SAA CON SALIDA PARA LCD 16x2:


----------



## djchinomix (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola necpool. 
El unico inconveniente para armar el pll que dices tu es que aca nadie tiene el saa1057, todos los otros componentes estan. Pero voy a seguir averiguando para ver si alguna tienda electronica lo trae.
Saludos...


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 28, 2008)

Para los que buscais el cristal de cuarzo de 3,2 MHz, lo tienen en Futurlec.com, y además es barato.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 13, 2008)

Yo tengo entre manos el pll que propone necpool. Mi unico inconveniente de momento es cargar el programa en el pic... no me gustaría dañar el pic, ya que no es muy barato por aca... al menos cuesta menos de la mitad del saa1057. Que no fue nada fácil de conseguir, pero desde hace meses lo tengo en mis manos. Asi que este modulo, será mi prototipo y al parecer unico sintetizador que arme con estos dos integrados. Luego a buscar alternativas mas economicas.


----------



## djchinomix (Ago 15, 2008)

hola amigos del foro, se me han presentado muchas dudas respecto a un esquema de un pll que anda dando vueltas por la red. este esta como dato adjunto mas abajo.
voy a colocar algunas de las preguntas para ver si pueden darme una mano.

1.- el IC 4013 esta como divisor? y si es asi por cuando?
2.- cual es la frecuencia max que puede sintetizar el 4046?
3.- por que otro IC puedo reemplazar el 4059?.

bueno ya entiendo algo sobre su funcionamiento y se me ocurrio un esquema simple.
tengo en mi poder un cristal oscilador de 4 pines de 16 mhz.
tengo un tx de FM al cual la frecuencia la iba a dividir por 6 con un 4017 y luego compararla con el 4046 para que la dejara a 16 mhz, en donde el tx quedaria en 96 mhz. hasta ahi todo ok pero me entere que el 4046 no trabaja con tan altas frecuencias, por eso nace una de mis preguntas de mas arriba.
Debido a esto todo entra en dividir y dividir frecuencias.

Busco un esquema simple que mas menos pueda entender.

muchos saludos y gracias.....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 15, 2008)

Ya me topé con este sintetizador antes... sepan disculpar mi ignorancia... agradecería que me debusnen un poco... que es LCR?


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola amigos por favor quisiera que alguno me ayudara,pues me estoy volviendo loco.
             Segun foto de necpool creo que tiene conectada la resistencia del pll al source del bf981 me gustaria saber el valor pues poniendo una variable de 100k no engancha el pll,hace las ganas pero nada he probado cambiando en in cambiando el out y nada,el emisor es el mismo pero este con una pequeña etapa de potencia el pll es el que veis que antes estaba puesto en uno de 3 watt y perfecto.Los varicao son los BB105 que segun esquema valen,aunque no se vean pues estan por detras.

            Agradeceria una ayuda.


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 17, 2008)

Bueno nadie me puede ayudar estoy esperando contestacion de alguien que tenga el circuito con el pll.

      Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2008)

albatros1, estuve buscando bastante ese pll que tenes ahí... tendrás documentación para compartir?


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 18, 2008)

Hola  DJ_Glenn no tengo nada pues lo tengo hace tiempo y las instrucciones las perdi,lo mas que puedo hacer es escanear el pcb y decirte los componentes que tiene,no optante vi algo en un foro griego que si lo encuentro te reporto el enlace pues lo compre junto con el vco de 3 watt que el conjunto era una maravilla pero el vco paso a mejor vida,por eso busco como conectarlo al que he realizado pues lo aconsejo a todos por estabilidad y sonido.
   De paso si sabes como conectarlo al emisor echame una mano.

 Edito---- aqui tienes el enlace traduce y registrate pues ya sabes como es el griego.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=249179

                 Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2008)

posteá el esquema del vco. no debe ser muy complicado...


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 18, 2008)

Hola de nuevo te pongo el esquema con etapa de potencia y sin ella,es el mismo que tiene por hay necpool pero debo de ser un poco inepto por que no doy con ello y lo que no quiero es al final cargarme la placa con tantas soldadoras pues como te digo no he visto otro con tanta estabilidad,y dime si te escaneo el pll para mandartelo mañana con todos sus componetes.

               Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 18, 2008)

pues la verdad que ta rara la cosa. El vco parece andar, pero si el pll no engancha podrías probar bajar la resistencia de 2k2 (la de control del vco)... ahí queda mi ciencia.

Si podes escanear la placa estaría muy bueno... luego un poquito de retoque gráfico y queda clonable.

A pesar el precio que el MC145151 tiene en el mercado argentino (ni hablar del prescaler), por ahí resulta mucho más conveniente y menos engorroso hacer un sintetizador como este, porque los números (en $$$) están por ahí nomas... o sea... el de pira.cz me costó $50 y todavía queda cargar el programa en el pic... y tengo mis dudas sobre que salga andando... el de smart kit (1144) usa componentes poco más caros... el integrado que hace de sintetizador debe estar entre $25 y 50$ y el prescaler entre $60 y $80 pero la diferencia está en que cuando terminaste de montar todos los componentes solo es cuestión de enchufarlo y listop.


----------



## necpool (Dic 18, 2008)

Hola gente aqui estoy de nuevo, les comento que eh estado super ocupado, pero en estos dias pondre toda la información sobre esto, ese tx funciona y es increible el bajo nivel de ruido que tiene en la entrada de audio, pero ya pondre toda la información mil disculpas


----------



## albatros1 (Dic 19, 2008)

Bienvenido necpool a ti te estaba esperando a ver si me abres los ojos pues no doy con ello,con permiso pongo el pcb con la etapa para quien quiera hacerlo,esta un poco retocado la separacion de las pistas para que asi sea mas facil a la hora de quitar el toner (quien lo haga asi)sin que ello influya para nada si no que al reves nos facilita el trabajo.Los varicap se pueden reemplazar por los que dice necpool,yo tengo puesto los BB105 y fenomenal.Para las puebas de audio utilice este pequeño previo al cual alimenta al electre con una R de 10 k y a los mosquitos se oyen pasar a un metro de el,cambiando la polaridad del electrolitico de 1u el pcb.
        De todas formas necpool cuando puedas pones como conectastes el PLL ,pues segun foros alemanes hay que hacer modificaciones que no veo en el circuito o foto que tienes puesto.
               Las medidas son 14 cm X 4 cm.


    EDITO e verdad señores estoy alucinando que nadie sepa o quiera informaciónrmar de que modificaciones hay que hacer al VCO para poner el PLL. 

Seguiremos a la espera de algun alma caritativa. 

Saludos


----------



## necpool (Dic 23, 2008)

Ya eh publicado las modificaciones aqui:

sigan la flecha ---->>_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/126235/ _
Saludos hermanos de la RF  

Edito:

Muy bien albatros1 ese el pcb solo que el que yo arme esta sin la ultima etapa pero funciona igual
subo aquí el PCB:


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola,espero que mi respuesta no sea muy tarde,mira cada grupo de interruptores BCD(codigo binario decimal) del PLL debe estar seteado en las unidades, decenas , centenas y millares, pero seran el doble de la frecuencia q buscas sintetizar, ejemplo si deseas 101.1Mhz,deberas programar 2022 en los dipsw,pues tu referencia es de 50Khz,ahora si no tienes un cristal de 3,2MHz,utiliza otro que dividido por una circuiteria adicional te de 3,2Mhz conservando el circuito original,ahora yo te recominedo  que en estos tiempos hay q dejar la tecnologia discreta y pasar a la integracion ,con un PIC y un PLL de control serial y te haras de cualquier frecuencia.


----------



## marctronico (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola.
Tengo muchas dudas ya que soy novato en esto de transmisores.
El PLL me sirve para transmitir?
Hay PLL como circuito integrado, por qeu veo que hacen diseños con elementos discretos.
Al PLL le tengo que acoplar un transmisor para poder transmitir FM o AM?


Help me please...............¿


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola marctronico, el PLL es un sintetizador de frecuencia. Vos conectas la salida de RF de tu transmisor (sea de am o fm) a la entrada del PLL y cuando tu transmisor se quiere correr de frecuencia el PLL aplica tensión a un varicap en el oscilador de tu transmisor para corregir la desviación de frecuencia (es como si vos retocaras el trimer o la bobina cada vez que se corre de frecuencia, sólo que lo hace un circuito y de manera infinitamente más rápida y precisa que un humano).

Si ya conoces como generar AM o FM, su implementación no debería ser complicada.

No quiero desacreditar el proyecto propuesto por djchinomix (de hecho me parece interesante y lo consideré por mucho tiempo). El problema es que algunos de esos componentes no se consiguen y el precio de los que si se consiguen hacen que resulten más válidas otras alternativas como el MC145152P2 y algún prescaler como el SDA4212 o el SAB6456. Así con solo dos integrados, menos dólores de cabeza y menos plata tenes tu PLL funcionando sin complicaciones...


----------



## marctronico (Jun 5, 2009)

DJ Glen, agradesco tu comentario al respecto del PLL, mira yo en mi universidad lo que hago para transmitir una señal  de AM o de FM.  Es por medio de un generador de radio frecuencia. 

Pero ahora el ingeniero quiere que le entregemos como proyecto el diseño de un  transmisor de voz, que transmita  en 3 frecuencias diferentes, en funcion de un PLL.

Me puedes auxiliar por que no tengo ni idea de como empezar esto.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 6, 2009)

La manera más simple sería usar tres cristales cada uno de una frecuencia diferente. Puesto que mencionas que debe ser AM o FM sin aclarar la banda de trabajo (podes usar cualquier tipo de modulación en cualquier frecuencia), podes usar un cristal de 4mhz, uno de 6mhz y uno de 8mhz, que son fáciles de encontrar. Y con una llave selectora pones uno u otro...

Si pones un cristal en tu oscilador no necesitas un pll. El pll sería un comparador y corrector, como te dije antes. La ventaja del pll es que lo podes programar a cualquier frecuencia sin necesidad de reemplazar el cristal para cada frecuencia que elijas.

Inicialmente vas a necesitar un transmisor... por simplicidad te recomendaría FM... este te va a venir bien: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/ Le reemplazas el trmer por un par de varicaps y ya lo podes contralar con tensión. Así ya estaría listo para conectarlo a un pll... con un prescaler y un mc145152 ya tenes todo el asunto resuelto. Y lo bueno es que vas a poder elegir entre más de tres frecuencias.

Describí en detalle tu proyecto para que podamos ayudarte mejor.

Saludos,


----------



## guillotek (Oct 18, 2009)

ey amigo! usa el saa1057 con el pic. es un diseño de pira.cz.
yo lo arme y anda de espectacular.
en la casa electronica que esta en liniers se consiguen a 20 mangos. saludos!


----------



## raulin1966 (Sep 19, 2011)

albatros1 dijo:


> Hola de nuevo te pongo el esquema con etapa de potencia y sin ella,es el mismo que tiene por hay necpool pero debo de ser un poco inepto por que no doy con ello y lo que no quiero es al final cargarme la placa con tantas soldadoras pues como te digo no he visto otro con tanta estabilidad,y dime si te escaneo el pll para mandartelo mañana con todos sus componetes.
> 
> Saludos




el oscilador que  muestras alli tiene un 2N4427 de salida RF verdad?
que potencia te da?

podrias indicar  o subir un esquema como conecto el PLL propuesto (lo tengo casi listo)
la duda esta  en como tomar la muestra de RF de donde y a traves de que condensador o resistencia para mandarlo al IN del PLL el out sabemos que va a los varicaps


lo otro si tengo la parte de rf  compuesta por su oscilador y etapa de baja potencia  0.5 watts
de salida COMO HAGO EL ACOPLAMIENTO o toma de muestra de RF para  conectarlo  al IN del PLL


atte Raulin


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2011)

! Saludos amigos deste foro ! el amigo Tercel en la pagina 39 mensagem 761 del topico PLL 1 VATIO VERONICA postou un VERO con el TC9122P yo personamente  pedi el esquema electrico pero hasta ahora nadie del bendicto esquema ( je je je je je ). El  TC9122P es un bueno divisor progamable por "N" hasta 30MHz de ingresso con programaciõn en BCD 8421 que facilita mucho la conexiõn con chaves tipo tanbuwell o contadores BCD antes de ingressar al el decodificador BCD/ 7 segmentos del display numerico a LED.
!Fuerte abraços a todos !
Daniel Lopes.


----------

